# Sad News.....................................



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry to say I have very sad news today...................the whole of Muffin's litter were stillborn, that is four kittens, two of which would have been vans. To say I am gutted is an understatement but will never be doing a repeat of that mating


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

oh i am so sorry, how terribly sad. hugs to you and muffin xxxxx


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

So sorry.....


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh no, thats devistating


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Very sorry to hear this.....I was thinking - that first bit which came out with a bit of blood - may be was a sign of aborting?
Poor girl.....She might had some infection - or - as with one of mine a sometime ago - mom was very sporty and keen on climbing and jumping?


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear your news


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Very sorry to hear this.....I was thinking - that first bit which came out with a bit of blood - may be was a sign of aborting?
> Poor girl.....She might had some infection - or - as with one of mine a sometime ago - mom was very sporty and keen on climbing and jumping?


I think I know exactly what has caused it.................I had decided to try line-breeding (Muffin and Splodge are half brother and sister). After doing a lot of research into their pedigrees and finding that they were faultless and extremely good quality Persians, I decided to give it a go. I could be completely on the wrong track and it could just be a problem with the mother, but it makes you wonder, doesnt it ????????????????


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

So very sorry saynomore. I cant imagine what you are going through.
All out thoughts are with you xxxxx


What happens now - do you have to take her to the vets for a checkup?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

There doesnt seem to be any kind of infection, in fact she has cleaned herself up very nicely, even started trying to eat one of the dead babies  I will just keep an eye on her to make sure she stays in good general health and watching out for her ladybits showing any signs of discharge etc.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Bless her! It must be hard for them cos they cant tell you how they are feeling.

(((((hugs)))))


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

So sorry to hear this sad news - what a shame - poor little Muffin - give her an extra cuddle from me


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry to hear your news, hope muffin recovers ok,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh sorry to hear this,,,


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear the sad news BIG HUGS


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanx you guys  For anyone just thinking of going into cat breeding it is a rollercoaster, and this is the sort of thing you have to get used to as well as all the joy and happiness it can bring


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Thanx you guys  For anyone just thinking of going into cat breeding it is a rollercoaster, and this is the sort of thing you have to get used to as well as all the joy and happiness it can bring


yes,, breeding does break your heart, its awful when things go wrong,,,,,,


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

(((((HUGS))))) I am really sorry to hear about Muffins litter, how devastating. Losing babies is heart breaking.


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

That's so sad, I hope that you and muffin are OK x


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news
Is mum Ok ? poor girl going through all that and losing her babies 
((((Hugs))))


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

To be honest May, she is acting like she doesnt give a damn, almost as though she wanted rid of them  She is just going about life as normal now, she's cleaned herself and seems fit as a fiddle. I used to get upset at losing kittens, now I just get angry and want answers


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I am so sorry. The same thing happened to me less than three weeks ago as many will remember. It's utterly devastating.

Were they premature or full term?

Liz


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear news,was talking to a cocker breeder about line breeding the other day,they said if it was far enough back it can be acceptable half brothers/sisters sounds a bit close to me,not that i know the ins and outs,but just doesnt sound right.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

lizward said:


> I am so sorry. The same thing happened to me less than three weeks ago as many will remember. It's utterly devastating.
> 
> Were they premature or full term?
> 
> Liz


Full term Liz, exact to day 63 in fact


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Sorry to hear news,was talking to a cocker breeder about line breeding the other day,they said if it was far enough back it can be acceptable half brothers/sisters sounds a bit close to me,not that i know the ins and outs,but just doesnt sound right.


Well I had my doubts but the info I got was, if there are faults in the previous generations they will be multiplied in any resulting offspring. However if there are no faults and there are good points in the previous gens that you wish to emphasise on, that it can be a good thing. I wont be trying it again anyway.

My next two litters due are from the same sire as this time, but the girls are completely unrelated to him. One of the reasons I wanted to go down this line was because the grandsire and granddam have Scandanavian import pedigrees, I have seen pics of the previous gen cats and they are exquisite and would be nice to have new lines brought into this country.

Well there you go, nobody said it was going to be easy


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Well I had my doubts but the info I got was, if there are faults in the previous generations they will be multiplied in any resulting offspring. However if there are no faults and there are good points in the previous gens that you wish to emphasise on, that it can be a good thing. I wont be trying it again anyway.
> 
> My next two litters due are from the same sire as this time, but the girls are completely unrelated to him. One of the reasons I wanted to go down this line was because the grandsire and granddam have Scandanavian import pedigrees, I have seen pics of the previous gen cats and they are exquisite and would be nice to have new lines brought into this country.
> 
> Well there you go, nobody said it was going to be easy


This is very sad news, I have a half brother and sister ragdolls and they have stunning kittens and large litters,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, I know it can be done as you have proved, but it may not be that. Might just be the queen that's got a problem. They are both pkd tested too. I'm not gonna risk it again anyway, will put her to Bobby next time 
Its just that with Splodge I would have got the vans that I want to start moving into (sulk, sulk)


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Regards, sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

So sorry about the sad news but on one of your previous posts it didnt sound right about the bit she lost last week. But hey you tried something and it didnt work, we all learn by experimenting. Good luck with the others.


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

That's terrible news so sorry to hear about the kittens


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Ooh Chrissy sorry to read about this sad,sad loss bit we do live and learn and you and your girl will get thru this :Though you may not feel like this now-your stronger than you realiseHuuggss to youAnd grooms to your ladyShe's doing what she needs to ,to survive-she's just doing what she must Don't we all!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Honestly, the close breeding could very well be coincidence and indeed it probably is. If you really want to do that mating, I'd say it's worth giving it one more try. I have done full brother-sister matings before now with no problems at all.

Liz


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanx 4 that Kelly, your a goodun!


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

I am so sorry this happened. I hope your mama kitty soon recovers. It s so sad. I feel so bad for you.


----------



## emajhall (Apr 21, 2008)

I was sad to read your news. Being fairly new to this i have not experienced a unwell or dead kitten yet and it is the one thing that terrifies me so reading your experience was very sad. I hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

so sorry to hear of your loss hope Muffin is ok give her hugs & kiss


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Muffin has since been back in with the girls and since her loss has been a complete BIATCH! She does not seem sad or ill but instead is picking on my youngest 5 month old tortie, grrrr. I shout but shouldnt cos I know its prob just her hormones kicking in, but she is really driving me nuts. Every time she saw my youngster she chased her under the cupboard and the little one was growling and obviously upset.

However having said that, tonight after work, I havent seen any further incidences of it and she seems to have settled down and is not taking it out on Kismet at the time being. I really think it could have just been the trauma of the lost litter and hopefully she has got over it now


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

OMG how devastating for you and Muffin..
Big cyber (((((((hugs))))))) to you...
Muffin will just get on with her life... clean herself up and act like nothing has happened...
sadly thats nature for you...
its always a mystery why these things happen- more so when they seemed perfect for each other.. It just rocks your world terribly at the time
I lost a litter of rottweilers once the same way..
its still gives me a heavy heart to this day

I would try the mating again 
you never know, she is very likely to have a lovely litter for you next time
I have known very close matings to be fantastic
let us know what you decide xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Maxwell said:


> OMG how devastating for you and Muffin..
> Big cyber to you...
> Muffin will just get on with her life... clean herself up and act like nothing has happened...
> sadly thats nature for you...
> ...


Just want to say it 'didnt rock my world terribly' nor did it 'give me a heavy heart'. You dont need to tell me about mother nature 'M' cos I know her so well by now after 7 years. I don't get sad now, I get angry. I'm not taking it out on you, but please do not speak to me like I am an absolute beginner  Mother Nature has given me several kicks along the way, lol.

Oh and yes, I will not be trying that mating again, will be putting her to another one of my boys.  completely not related. Also the dad this time has two litters due at end of May also completely not related, also with first time mums. Will be interesting to see results


----------

